# Repeated Disassembly/Assembly of a Take-Apart Recurve



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Disassembling a take down bow shouldn't hurt it at all, but in my opinion a bow stringer is a worthy precaution for stringing and unstringing. Since you are taking off one limb, might as well take off the other and put it in a case to protect it.


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

Here is the Florida Vehicle Carry law

Weapon must be either "securely encased" or not immediately available for use. "Securely encased" means in a glove compartment, whether or not locked; snapped in a holster; in a gun case, whether or not locked; *in a zippered gun case; or in a closed box or container which requires a lid or cover to be opened for access*.[13] Carry of a Handgun on one's person inside a vehicle without a license is not permitted (except in the case of open carry in accordance with the law outlined above). Once a handgun is securely encased, it can be stored anywhere inside the vehicle and is not limited to just the glove compartment/center console.

So, just get a bow case and you should be good.


----------



## Col Larry (Apr 24, 2013)

cubefx said:


> Here is the Florida Vehicle Carry law
> 
> Weapon must be either "securely encased" or not immediately available for use. "Securely encased" means in a glove compartment, whether or not locked; snapped in a holster; in a gun case, whether or not locked; *in a zippered gun case; or in a closed box or container which requires a lid or cover to be opened for access*.[13] Carry of a Handgun on one's person inside a vehicle without a license is not permitted (except in the case of open carry in accordance with the law outlined above). Once a handgun is securely encased, it can be stored anywhere inside the vehicle and is not limited to just the glove compartment/center console.
> 
> So, just get a bow case and you should be good.


But there is a twist. That provision just does not apply to schools (including colleges). Even Florida's relatively recent law allowing weapons to be left in a car at an employer's parking lot has an exception if you work at a school or university. They are a whole different ball game. But I'm covered. I've got a printed eMail from a person with the obvious authority to tell me this that I can do this. 

Thanks to EasyKeeper also. The case seems like a good idea. I've already ordered an opaque hard case for my arrows.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Larry -

A little while back, I was shooting on average 5 days / week, and my bow(s) were assembled and disassembled each time. Granted they are ILF rigs and not screw-ons like the Optima. Still shouldn't hurt anything. 

I'd would be more concerned about leaving the limbs in a hot car all day. 

Other than that, take care to make sure your bowstring doesn't untwist and cause a change in your brace height. 

BTW - A former student had a similar problem a few years back at his college. He was allowed to keep his limbs in his locker, but the riser, string, arrows, etc could stay in his car. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Do not over tighten the limb bolts.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

I've shot with college students who experience the same issue, and, they live on campus. Their solution is to leave their equipment at the range or shop where they shoot. Most any would oblige. One was allowed by campus police to keep his on him as long as he keyed it locked and supplied a spare key to the campus police. It could only be opened at the archery range, which, BTW, was on campus  Strange rules out there, but you gotta go by them I guess.


----------



## CFGuy (Sep 14, 2012)

What's the definition of a weapon in your area? Recently had an issue with a friend at a university here who I was going to pick up to go shooting (so he brought his unstrung gear to school), and it caused a bit of a ridiculous kerfuffle with some of the faculty. In any case, one member accused him of bringing a "weapon" to school (akin to a loaded rifle). I ended up berating him for his ridiculous treatment, especially considering an unstrung bow is not considered a weapon in Canada.

I honestly can not believe the mindless, almost fearmongering regulations in some areas. Who the hell is going to shoot up a school with a recurve bow? And how is it more dangerous than a walking stick while unstrung? Or a pocket knife for that matter?


----------



## Xero (Apr 20, 2013)

Courts have repeatedly ruled that a personal vehicle is viewed as a "domicile." Rule of thumb w/ "weapons" in a vehicle is "no ready access." Bow locked in the trunk, arrows in a tote of some sort. Bow unstrung. That qualifies as "no ready access." I have a pickup w/ no trunk, bow is taken down, in a case, arrows in a tote, stowed behind the passenger seat qualifies as "no ready access." But assembled bow, in a sock, unstrung should pretty much cover the bases. 

Note too that a recurve bow and target arrows are viewed more as "recreational equipment" than as a "weapon." A compound bow and broadhead arrows would be viewed as a "weapon." 

Wouldn't hurt, probably a really good idea to get some sort of written interpretation from campus -- NOT necessarily "security," probably more like Admin.

Three piece bow is designed and intended to take down into pieces. That's the state of the technology.


----------



## CFGuy (Sep 14, 2012)

"(13) "Weapon" means any dirk, knife, metallic knuckles, slungshot, billie, tear gas gun, chemical weapon or device, or other deadly weapon except a firearm or a common pocketknife, plastic knife, or blunt-bladed table knife."

http://law.onecle.com/florida/crimes/790.001.html

Nothing in here about a recurve bow as far as I can see, unless I'm missing something?

Be careful what you label as a "weapon" or what gets labelled as it. There's enough baseless, ignorant fear spread around North America regarding things perceived as "deadly weapons" as per Hollywood's portrayal. Of course a bow can be deadly, but it sure as hell isn't going to go off by accident in a car, or even in your hand. Maybe talk to campus admin (not security) but let them know outright it's more of a courtesy than anything else as (as far as I can tell, correct me if I'm wrong) it's not legally a weapon.


----------



## Col Larry (Apr 24, 2013)

CFGuy said:


> "(13) "Weapon" means any dirk, knife, metallic knuckles, slungshot, billie, tear gas gun, chemical weapon or device, or other deadly weapon except a firearm or a common pocketknife, plastic knife, or blunt-bladed table knife."
> 
> http://law.onecle.com/florida/crimes/790.001.html
> 
> ...


I appreciate the info, though I was familiar with the concepts because of my concealed weapon permit (which never comes to campus). I remember the instructor in a Military Law class saying that he "doesn't like issues that can go against me". I could have gone forever hiding it from view with nobody the wiser...unless something odd happens and then the consequences can be extreme.

I have authoritative interpretation that de facto says I can bring it and I am confident that this will keep me out of court, or at least out of jail. I hadn't mentioned previously but the response I received used the language, "for the purpose of engaging in recreational target shooting off campus after work." So I've got explicit permission, I've exercised due dilligence, and have language that is identifying the equipment as being for a sporting purpose.

You haven't dealt with college administrators much, have you. You never know what you will get with them. On the other hand I served for 18 years in various Army Reserve units alongside every variety of law enforcement officer imaginable, prosecutors, and judges. These folks I'll trust.


----------



## CFGuy (Sep 14, 2012)

Col Larry:
Good to know, figured I'd pass it on just in case.

You seem to be approaching it rather wisely - what ended up bothering me about a similar scenario was the ignorant branding of the unstrung bow as a "deadly weapon". Getting permission from local PD is probably a good idea as they're obviously reliable, and it covers you just a step further, but what I was getting at is that unless I missed something and a bow, by itself, is considered a "weapon", what would they have to take you to court on, nevermind throw you in jail for?

I've dealt with them enough to know who to talk to and how. After the incident I emailed the dean as well as a few other department heads and expressed my frustration with the situation. They were very reasonable about it and we negotiated a reasonable conclusion to the situation (leave the equipment in the car or in security office during classes), but I don't tolerate having friends accused like criminals by an ignorant professor thinking someone could shoot up a school with a recurve bow (an unstrung bow is in no way illegal or a weapon in Canada). If the administration was less reasonable, I likely would have relied more on the fact that there is nothing in municipal, provincial or federal law that says transportation of a stick with a string on it is dangerous or illegal, and therefore have 0 right to treat students like criminals - 100% perception based at that point. I'm happy to negotiate and be civil, but I don't let myself get walked on.

In any case, I think you've gone above and beyond what you were needed to and are therefore well above reproach.


----------

